# Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt​*
Der LAV-SA erlebte eine lebhafte Mitgliederversammlung.


Da - nach meinen Informationen - aus den Reihen des KAV Haldensleben (http://www.kav-haldensleben.de/) ein Mißtrauensantrag gegen den Präsidenten Uwe Bülau kam, der ja nur mit einer klein(st)en Mehrheit gewählt wurde (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314502), war die Diskussion auch entsprechend lebhaft.

Es wurde ja von verschiedenen Seiten auch vermutet, dass vor allem Caster und Freunde des DAFV hinter diesem Mißtrauensantrag steckten.

Präsident Bülau arbeitet ja konkret daran, mehr für Angler zu unternehmen und hat da schon immer die in seinen Augen unverhältnismäßig hohen Ausgaben für Casting im LAV-SA kritisiert. 
Wie auch die Arbeit des DAFV (der abgewählte Kandidat Schnitzendöbel war ja immer Anhänger des DAFV).

Dass nun nach lebhafter Diskussion nicht einmal der Mißtrauensantrag zur Tagesordnung zugelassen wurde, sondern diesmal mit überwältigender Mehrheit abgeschmettert wurde, spricht dafür, dass Präsident Bülau in seinem bisherigen Wirken überzeugen konnte. 

Gegen Zulassung Mißtrauensantrag:
314
Enthaltungen:
24
Für Zulassung Mißtrauensantrag:
90

Das kann man nach der knappen Wahl ins Amt schon als Erdrutsch bezeichnen.

Ebenfalls wurde beschlossen, eine Art "Schiedsstelle" zu schaffen, gemeinsam mit den Berufsfischern und dem VDSF Sachsen-Anhalt. 

Sowohl um evtl. auftretende Schwierigkeiten untereinander schneller und einvernehmlich lösen zu können, wie aber auch um anglerfeindliche Bestrebungen von Politik, Behörden oder Schützerverbänden  gemeinsam entgegentreten zu können.

Unabhängig der jeweiligen Verbandsgröße entsenden alle 3 Parteien je 3 Mitglieder in diese Kommission. 

------------------------------------------------------------------​Kommentar
Zumindest nach innen scheint so nach meiner Ansicht der LAV-SA in die richtige Richtung zu gehen - in Richtung Pro Angler und Angler mitnehmen.

Wie lange der LAV-SA noch jedes Jahr weit mehr als 120.000 Euro an den im Kern anglerfeindlichen DAFV überweisen will, wird sich zeigen.

Dass hier zuerst einmal die internen Punkte wichtiger waren und geklärt werden mussten, ist klar.

Dass damit aber auch die Chance vertan wurde, mit einer jetzt ausgesprochenen Kündigung schon 2018 aus dem DAFV raus zu sein und das so den Verband (bzw. die am Ende alles zahlenden im Verband organisierten Angler und Sport- und Angelfischer) MINDESTENS noch knappe 250.000 Euro Beiträge für Nullleistung des DAFV kosten wird, wird die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, sicher erfreut zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Hoffen wir, dass auch hier im Aussenverhältnis der LAV SA wie bei seinen internen Problemen aufwachen und konsequent im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns handeln wird.

Wir bleiben dran und werden das weiter verfolgen und berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Hmmm... dass Bülau, der ja eher pro Angler, contar Casting & DAFV steht, sich (so satt) behaupten konnte, ist eine gute Meldung.
Dass seitens des Präsidiums kein Antrag auf Austritt aus dem DAFV kam, ist verständlich, wenn sie erst mal selbst um den Sitz im Sattel kämpfen mussten.

Aber seitens der Mitglieder kam kein entsprechender Antrag?
Sehr bedauerlich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Ne Kündigung alleine bringt ja auch nichts, wenn nicht schon im Hintefeld was spruchreifes da ist.
Von daher ist es erstmal soweit richtig, eine vernünftige Basis schaffen zu wollen, bevor man sich um Eier kümmert, die man "noch" nicht ausbrüten kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Natürlich bringt ne Kündigung was, auch wenns noch nix anderes gibt. 

Es kann nur was Neues entstehen, wenn der alte Müll weg ist - hier duckt sich der LV-SA noch und verschwendet Geld seiner Zahler..

Die nächsten Tage wirds zum Thema DAFV und Frau Dr. eh wieder Interessantes zu vermelden geben (ich hoffe noch vor der HV), was dann dem letzten Trottel noch klarmachen sollte, wie anglerfeindlich der DAFV und die ihn stützenden LV letzten Endes sind....

Und dass es besser ist, keinen Bundesverband zu haben. als einen der Anglern aktiv in den Rücken fällt...


----------



## fischbär (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Darf ich mal ernsthaft fragen, was der Bundesverband eigentlich aktuell leisten müsste? Also was wären denn die Aufgaben des Verbands?
Da es ja keinen gesamtdeutschen Gewässerfonds gibt, verstehe ich nicht so ganz wofür man überhaupt einen braucht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293762
(neuere Version kommt noch diese Woche)


Hier gehts aber nicht um den DAFV/Bundesverband, sondern warum die LAV-SAler drin bleiben wollen..
Denn so notwendig ein guter und wirkungsvoller Vertreter der Angler im Bund wäre, der DAFV ist eben ein im Kern anglerfeindlicher Naturschutzverband.

Warum die SAler den mindestens 2 weitere Jahre bezahlen wollen (als ca .250.000 Euro - was könnte man da Fische besetzen...), das ist die eigentliche Frage....

Im Schleswig Holstein scheints Homigmangel zu sein - in SA weiss ichs noch nicht....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum die SAler den mindestens 2 weitere Jahre bezahlen wollen (als ca .250.000 Euro - was könnte man da Fische besetzen...), das ist die eigentliche Frage....
> 
> Im Schleswig Holstein scheints Homigmangel zu sein - in SA weiss ichs noch nicht....



Besatzkarpfen sinds definitv nicht...davon werden seit Jahrzehnten schon genug reingedonnert und niemand braucht das Kroppzeux hier. 

Sicher kann durch eine Kündigung etwas Neues entstehen, keine Frage.
Aber seien wir mal wirklich ehrlich, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür? 0,1%??
So lange es für Angler nichts bundeseinheitliches gibt außer den blauen Lappen, wird jeder weiterhin sein eigenes Süppchen kochen...und danach auch brav alleine auslöffeln.
Und das wird auch in 50 Jahren nicht anders sein, so lange wie jedes Bundesland den eigenen Pamphlet seinen Mitgliedern unter die Nasen wuchtet.

Niedersachsen muß sich auch erstmal die nächsten Jahre beweisen, ob sie wirklich was zugunsten der Angler bewegen wollen und auch umsetzen können.
Papier ist wie immer geduldig und die Fäden ziehen, wie du selbst am besten weist, ganze andere.
Geschossen wird schnell mal, nur zielen sollte man dann halt auch genau.
Und das weiß man defacto eben noch nicht, ob wirklich gezielt geschossen wird.


Frei nach dem Motto: 
Ich hab schon Pferde kotzen sehen, vor der Apotheke, mit nem Rezept im Maul.

(Auch wenn klar belegbar ist, das Pferde überhaupt nicht kotzen können)


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Aber seien wir mal wirklich ehrlich, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür? 0,1%??
> So lange es für Angler nichts bundeseinheitliches gibt außer den blauen Lappen, wird jeder weiterhin sein eigenes Süppchen kochen...und danach auch brav alleine auslöffeln.


Und deswegen schmeisst man weiter einem im Kern anglerfeindlichen Bundesverband Kohle hinterher?
Seltsame Argumentation...........

Den DAFV und die ihn weiter tragenden, am Ende dann genauso anglerfeindlichen Landesverbände haben wir, das brauchen wir (in meinen Augen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649

Ich hoffe (auch auf Grund aktueller Dinge, die man über den DAFV erfahren hat, wie die Angler verraten haben (demnächst hier mehr)), dass der LAV-SA mit seinen bisher guten Ansätzen da noch aufwacht und sich den vielen vernünftigeren Verbänden anschliesst, die bereits gekündigt haben.

Uwe hat das Zeug dazu, unterstützt ihn und fordert ihn auf, die 250.000 für die nächsten 2 Jahre besser im Land (nur nicht gerade für Casting) auszugeben...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und deswegen schmeisst man weiter einem im Kern anglerfeindlichen Bundesverband Kohle hinterher?
> Seltsame Argumentation...........



Mag für dich ja seltsam vorkommen, ich sehe es doch etwas anders.
Das die da oben allesamt nix taugen und nur Geld verbrennen steht ja außer Frage.
Nehmen wir mal an, unser LV kündigt jetzt, tritt 2018 dann aus.
Da bliebe nicht viel Zeit sich auf wirklich gute Beine zu stellen.
Klar ist die jetzige Situation weiß Gott nicht die Beste, brodeln tuts ja überall.
Nur solche Schritte sollten verdammt nochmal gut überlegt und noch weitaus besser geplant sein, bevor man sie tut.
Und da hab ich aktuell bei unserem LV ernsthafte Zweifel
(sie selber vermutlich auch), daß sie das in dem einen Jahr dann auch hinbekommen.
Und so lange wie keine Einigkeit herrscht, nicht nur regional sondern auch national, wird das einfach auch nur ein Traum bleiben, egal ob mit oder ohne Dachverband.
Dafür gibt es in unserem Land einfach zu viele Störenfriede und Gegenspieler, denen man nur als Gesamtpaket begegnen kann und nicht als eine von mehreren Splittergruppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Warum aber das Geld verschwenden für einen unfähigen Verband? Ausser dem DAFV nützt das nix, das ist verbranntes Geld, das besser im Land aufgehoben wäre..

Besser kein Dachverband als diesen DAFV....

Inhaltlich wie kohlemäßíg...


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Wenn man die 250.000,-€ beispielsweise im LAV belassen würde, könnte man sicherlich eine Menge sinnvolles damit anstellen, zB. einen Profi-Lobbyisten einstellen, der im Bundesland tätig wird oder so einiges anderes...

Alternativen bieten sich ja sogar bereits an, z.B. der DFV.
Das kann aber erst was werden, wenn der DAFV weg vom Fenster ist.

Im DAFV kommt nix bei dieser Investition raus.
Im Gegenteil(!), das Geld hält ihn künstlich am Leben, so dass niemand auch nur auf die Idee kommen wird, etwas Besseres zu installieren.

Der Austritt eines weiteren, größeren LVs -wie dem LAF SA- würde ein verdammt deutliches Zeichen setzen und den Geisterfahrer-Tanker endgültig leck schlagen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Der Versuch etwas besseres zu installieren, war schon mit der Fusion gegeben.
Das war die größte Chance überhaupt in diesem Land, leider Gottes vertan.
Und warum? Weil keine Einigkeit herrscht, weder in Ost & West, noch in Nord & Süd.
Das ist unser Problem.

BW macht ja auch wieder die Kehrtwende, haben anscheinend auch genug Kohle zu verschenken. |rolleyes

Die LV's sind sich einfach unsicher, innerlich brodelts, aber für einen richtigen Schritt fehlt die Struktur.
Die gilt es erstmal aufzubauen (auch bei uns in S-A), bevor man auf ein Floss steigt, was möglichweise löchrig werden kann wie nen Schweizer Käse, ohne Halt zu haben.
Dazu fehlen vielerorts die richtigen Köpfe, nicht nur die aus Beton.
Und ich denke genau das wird in der nächsten Zeit bei uns passieren:

Situationen abwägen, planen und dann ne Entscheidung treffen, mit der langfristig jeder Angler bei uns zufrieden sein kann.

Ich hoffe zumindest noch....die Zeit wirds bringen.


----------



## prinz1 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Moin!

Ähhhhhh, Bimmelrudi! Ich glaube, Du verwechselst da was!

Die Landesanglerverbände stehen schon auf dem modrigen, löchrigen, dem Untergang geweihten Floß.
Die Verbände sollten eiligst absteigen!

JEDES ANDERE FLOSS SCHWIMMT BESSER !!

Gruß

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> BW macht ja auch wieder die Kehrtwende, haben anscheinend auch genug Kohle zu verschenken. |rolleyes


B-W als einer der anglerfeindlichsten Landesverbände in D ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, die zudem mit dem Offenen Brief ja beweisen, dass sie schon den Ausweg zum erneuten Austritt schon wieder asphaltiert haben...

Ich kann euren Präsi verstehen, dass er JETZT nicht selber das Fass aufmachen will und erst mal seinen Verband in Ordnung bringen muss nach jahrelanger "xxxxx"..

ABER: 
Er kann durchaus noch dieses Jahr kündigen, um dann 2018 im Ernstfall raus zu sein - verbessert sich was, kann er ja wieder eintreten. 

Passiert nix, 2017 isser eh noch dabei

Er ist aber abgesichert, um nicht zusätzlich über 120.000 Euro für nix in 2018 in den Sand zusetzen...

Da nicht vorsichtshalber zu kündigen, könnte man auch als pure Geldverschwendung des Anglergeldes bezeichnen (selbst Freibier für alle wär noch besser und sinnvoller als diese real existierenden DAFV zu bezahlen)...

Aber abgesehen von diesem Punkt denke ich, dass der LAV-SA mit seinem aktuellen Präsidenten auf einem insgesamt nicht so schlechten Weg ist (will ja nicht zu sehr loben... ;-) )), das mit dem DAFV musser halt noch lernen....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Könnte er sicherlich verkünden und viele würden es auch ganz sicher begrüßen, vor allem wir kleinen normalen Angler.

Aktuell scheints aber eher sinnvoll zu sein, erstmal ganz ganz kleine Brötchen zu backen, ein Schritt nach dem anderen zu tun, bevor man sich sonst selbst ganz schnell aufs Abstellgleis schiebt.
Wir haben ein paar Köpfe denen man durchaus etwas zutrauen kann.
Es gibt aber auch noch genug her, die eben nicht um die Ecke schauen wollen. Und die Zahl derer ist nicht wenig.
Die würden doch direkt dafür sorgen, daß jene die Veränderungen herbeiführen wollen, ganz schnell abgesägt werden.
Uns Anglern und dem Anglen ansich wäre damit nicht geholfen, das würde vermutlich eskalieren.
Und ich denke man ist sich dessen durchaus bewusst.
Stabilität muß erstmal her, Überzeugungsarbeit muß geleistet werden, alte Denkweisen abgestreift.
Wenns soweit ist, wird man die richtigen Schritte tun.

Bis dahin ist es besser, die Wogen still zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wir haben ein paar Köpfe denen man durchaus etwas zutrauen kann.
> Es gibt aber auch noch genug her, die eben nicht um die Ecke schauen wollen. Und die Zahl derer ist nicht wenig.
> Die würden doch direkt dafür sorgen, daß jene die Veränderungen herbeiführen wollen, ganz schnell abgesägt werden.
> Uns Anglern und dem Anglen ansich wäre damit nicht geholfen, das würde vermutlich eskalieren.



Ein Argument, das ich in der jetzigen Situation akzeptieren muss/kann.

Wenngleich mich das zu Tode ärgert, dass damit der LAV-SA sinnlos über 120.000 Euro  ausgerechnet für Anglerfeinde wie den DAFV verpulvert - schenkts doch besser mir ;-)))


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Ich weiss eigentlich gar nicht, warum man diesen Schritt raus aus dem DAFV nicht anstrebt. Strukturell und infrastruktrell sind ja sie Sachsen/Anhaltiner doch eigentlich autark in der Lage, für den Angler vernünftige Arbeit zu leisten. Eigene Gewässer im Gewässerfond, anerkannt in der Landespolitik, gelebte Zusammenarbeit mit anderen LV über den Gewässerfond.
Wozu dann diesen BV, der eh nichts bewegt und bewegen kann.
Dann lieber Partnerschaften zu anderen Interessensverbänden, Jäger usw.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Vielleicht wird er ja angestrebt, ich weiß es nicht.
Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, daß man es eher mit Bedacht plant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Wartet mal ab, was Uwe Bülau erzählt, wenn er von der DAFV - HV am Wochenende zurückkommt - da erlebt er dass ganze Elend ja das erste Mal live ;-)))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Lese dein Comment und schau auf dein Avatar....|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

? das steh ich nu aufm Schlauch....???


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

Echt? So hab ich dich gar nicht eingeschätzt.

Dein Satz mit dem was unser Vorsitzende erfahren wird und dein Grinsen auf deinem Profilbild....ein Schelm wer da Ironie sieht:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Mitgliederversammlung LAV Sachsen Anhalt*

grins - aaaaaaaaaaahsooooooooooooooooo ..
passt ;-))


----------

